# Lemon herb roasted chicken



## bachoff17 (Jun 14, 2004)

I am looking for the recipe for the cheesecake factory's lemon-herb roasted chicken, i think it has some kind of balsamic in the sauce. if anyone has anything similar please let me know.
thank you


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Dont know about the cheescake factory but heres a good un.

Corn fed FREERANGE local chicken please....
Make a herb butter from a selection of garden herbs,butter, work till soft...gently trim away the popes hat & using your fingers gently lift the skin & push the herb butter all over the breasts & down oaround the legs n thighs...this is tricky bit go gently & you wont tear the skin.
Slice in half 2 or 3 unwaxed lemons n stuff up the birds bum with a couple of shallots.....thoroughly salt n pepper n place on a rack in a roasting tin...put a glass of wine in the tin n cover the whole thing with foil...Slow roast until 30 mins before done...remove foil & turn up oven to crisp the skin. Remove bird to rest. Skim fat from tray & deglaze...add balsamic if you want but also the lemon n shallots from inside the bird..bring to boil n reduce...this is your sauce..Its my favourite roast chicken method.


----------

